# Canton Show and my booth #



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

For all of ya'll that will hopefully be going to the Canton Flea Market in Canton, MS. My booth number is #114. 

I am in the wrapping & packing stage of my first major craft show. OH MY! I have made a list and I still got a long way to go before pulling out of the drive way! I still have 2 weeks and 3 day before the show, but I know that will fly by!

Wish me luck~! Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Luck Amanda!

I will be attending my first big craft show this Saturday, May 2nd in Brenham, TX. Don't have a clue what my booth number is as they do not assign them ahead of time...or at least they are not telling me!

I started making a list of all the "stuff" I need to bring...make sure you do that and check off each item before you leave so your show is stress free :biggrin

Are you bringing anyone to help? My son and one of his friends are coming with me to help unload and set up, then I am sure they will roam around most of the day.

*MICHELLE*


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to both of you! Your first booth is hard, mostly because you forget stuff, then the next time is easier. The biggest problem come in all the changes you think of seeing other booths around you! Remember the most sales come from things that are waist high and up, just like at the grocery store...the best way to sell a good soap that isn't selling is to move it up. Vicki


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck y'all-- i hope sales are brisk!


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you! 

Michelle, good luck with your first show. Yes I will have help. My big brother Shay and sister Allison are going with me. It will be great to have family time with them too. 

We set up the day before b/c people shop by flashlights in the pre-dawn of the show! I will make plenty of coffee that morning plus bring breath mints!
This booth is a 10x12.
I have always had 3 tables that I put in a " l_l " shape with the middle table to the front next to the walkway. With this show I think I am going to the right opposite or just use 2 tables. One table on each side. 

I have a large tailgating tent for shade. So people can walk in and we will set up the our chairs at the back with the cooler and supplies.
Any thought so this?
Also I was looking at predicted number of people coming to the show, an the last Canton show in October the numbers of people predicted was 50,000!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

My husband made this display for me: 









So I am going to put my soaps in the bins, minus the plastic boxes (those are just for storage).
I will have baskets of Soap Savers in the bottom area...leaving the lambars at home 

Then I have a folding table that I will put behind this with 2 chairs so I can keep my change, drinks, snacks, etc. out of the customer's view. Our booths are 10 x 10 and they require us to bring one of those pop up canopies.

Then I have a VERY NICE banner to display custom made for me by Sondra! dance:


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just totally didn't make time to go visit your soap room yesterday! I can't believe I forgot! vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Goodluck with your sales and the show.. What a very nice display.. I would be putting my logo on that somehow.. 
Barbara


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck Amanda!! Girl.. you got what my daddy calls 'gumption'. Canton is such a big marketplace.. you should do fine!! 
One tip.. just make sure you have your number on EVERY bar of soap... the repeat customers come from the label. 

I haven't been to Canton in years... but if we make it up.. I'l stop by.

Good luck!!

Rett

You too Michelle!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I just totally didn't make time to go visit your soap room yesterday! I can't believe I forgot! vicki


That's okay...John was in there a few times, he can tell you all about it! 

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Mechelle, I love that display case. Tell Troy I think he could make money selling them. You might want to put a sign up for display cases for sale...but not the one you are using!


Rett, I may have 'gumption' but I am scared! The "what if's" are running through my head right now. Simply because of the economy right now. But I then remember what you once told me ... People who know goat milk soap will buy it!" 

Then I have to convince the folks who don't.

My younger sister has made me a huge canvas sign. It has bright colors and it wonderful! So it will show up. Yes I am printing out business cards this week. All my paper bags with handles will have a card on them. All my soaps have a label that has soap ingredients with contact info.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck to both of you. I decided to take my soaps to the goat show, know full well that a lot of goat people make their own soap......I was shocked at how much soap I sold! I am so glad I took it now.

Hope both of you have a great show.!

Sheryl


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

And something else I recommend.. I've gone to a few markets with friends before and everyone just sits there talking to their friends, ignoring the person whos looking. I'm a talker (as people who know me will tell) and I'll say "HI" to just about everyone! Let 'em know how wonderful your stuff is and give them ideas on how to spend their $$.. you know, like Christmas is right around the corner  or a friend is having a birthday, or getting married..  Let 'em know YOU made it and used quality ingredients and they will buy. 
If your shy, just say "hello" and ask 'em if they're having fun.. betcha have a conversation after that! :biggrin

Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

This will actually be my second "show"...the first one was hosted by my employer last December on a much smaller scale. But Stacy I know what you mean...lots of folks just sit and wait for someone to buy something...that does not work!

There were 3 of us selling soap at that show...I think I sold the most because the other two ladies, did not engage the customers in conversation. I left the show with almost NO SOAP and the other two had lots to pack up and take home.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

My thoughts on selling you soap is this: I am not selling cute & wiggle puppies that catch peoples eyes. I have to present my soap to everyone who passes by. 

I am NOT shy!!! I will talk to anyone! I use my best southern manners to all folks. Example of my pitch ... "Hello Ladies, I have handmade goat milk soap for sale. It is wonderful for your skin." Then just run with it.

This is my second show too. The first was at the November craft & flea market. It was good size but this is my first MAJOR event.

They expect 50,000 people to show up! Thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

BEST of Luck to you both!! Wish I was a salesman.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

That display was actually ready easy to build. Nothing fancy not a “finished” product all rough cuts. Cheapest 1x4 they sell at Home Depot. Some finishing nails and a few screws. Bingo! Any of you could do it.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope you don't mind but I copied the picture to show to my husband when he gets home. He is handy with tools and I want to show it to him so he can make me one. It is rustic but very nice looking. I think we already have the wood and everything.

Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't mind at all! :biggrin

*MICHELLE*


----------

